# Seeking pals (both sexes)



## shells (Nov 14, 2008)

Resident of Abu Dhabi for 2mnths now,absolutely love meeting new people(for friendship only)
Am bored out of my wits!!!Trying to avoid the "over exposure" of clubs/pubs and everything-drunken in between etc
I enjoy the outdoors,travel,live shows/events(which are rare in AD),music and dancing
25-40 yr olds only (any one younger or older need not reply plz)

Drop me a link if interested
Cheers for now
L8r


----------



## scratch (Nov 10, 2008)

hi there

I am moving to Dubai on 7th December. 31 Male. Job means I will be in Dubai mostly but 2 days in Abi Dhabi

(Just thought - my name is scratch because of an old cat not because I do!)


Simular interests to you, except I have 2 left feet so I dont dance!

phil luxon on facebook or philluxon @hpotmail.co.uk

Phil


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

shells said:


> Resident of Abu Dhabi for 2mnths now,absolutely love meeting new people(for friendship only)
> Am bored out of my wits!!!Trying to avoid the "over exposure" of clubs/pubs and everything-drunken in between etc
> I enjoy the outdoors,travel,live shows/events(which are rare in AD),music and dancing
> 25-40 yr olds only (any one younger or older need not reply plz)
> ...


Be more than happy to hook up. Am based in Dubai, been here 5 months almost. PM me and we can exchange numbers as I have some good friends in AD


----------



## shells (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Scratch,hope u dont itch(bad/lame joke,i know)

Ur age qualifies u lol hehehe.Dec is around the corner(just in time for all the imminent holidays,not certain of exact dates though!!)
reluctant 2add u 2FB....i'll be here on ur arrival,so ja.....keep in touch

Thanks a mil






scratch said:


> hi there
> 
> I am moving to Dubai on 7th December. 31 Male. Job means I will be in Dubai mostly but 2 days in Abi Dhabi
> 
> ...


----------



## scratch (Nov 10, 2008)

shells said:


> Hi Scratch,hope u dont itch(bad/lame joke,i know)
> 
> Ur age qualifies u lol hehehe.Dec is around the corner(just in time for all the imminent holidays,not certain of exact dates though!!)
> reluctant 2add u 2FB....i'll be here on ur arrival,so ja.....keep in touch
> ...


Thanks for the approval!!! - Its funny because when I joined this forum I was considering looking for people to share with and my friend said she did not fancy my chances with a username as scratch.

What do you do? can I have your email address so I dont keep puting messages on here. Looking forward to coming over, have been twice before on holiday, last time was six years ago, where in uk are you from?


hope you had a good weekend


----------

